# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Da iz nekog razloga ne možete dojiti...

## Luna Rocco

...biste li radije da vaše dijete dobija adaptirano ili da ga doji neka druga žena/da dobija izdojeno mlijeko druge žene?

Pitam zato što sam trenutno u situaciji da dojim prijateljičino dijete i prilično sam neugodno iznenađena ponekim komentarima. 

Zanima me znate li da je preporuka, ako mama iz bilo kojeg razloga ne može dojiti, davati njezino izdojeno mlijeko, ako ni to ne može, onda je treći izbor banka mlijeka (dakle, mlijeko druge žene) i je adaptirano mlijeko tek na četvrtom mjestu?

Stavila sam anketu za one koji se samo žele anonimno izjasniti, ali rado bih čula razmišljanja na tu temu. Posebno bih me zanimala mišljenja mama čije su bebe na adaptiranom - da ste bili u prilici, bi li ste djetetu radije ponudile mlijeko druge žene?

Naglašavam da se pitanje odnosi na dijete do 6 mjeseci, dakle, kad još nije u igri dohrana.

p.s. Pliz, bez vrijeđanja i konstatacija tipa adaptirano je najveće zlo. Neka ovo bude konstruktivna rasprava.  :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> i je adaptirano mlijeko tek na četvrtom mjestu?


i *da* je adaptirano...

----------


## sbuczkow

Postoje neki medicinski razlozi zasto se ne smije dojiti tuđe dijete. Pisali smo o tome, nije te dugo bilo.  :Smile:  Pogledaj topic Bila sam zamjenska dojilja. Netko je pisao zasto se ne preporuca dojiti drugu djecu. 

Inace, meni osobno ne bi bilo drago da mi netko doji dijete a mislim da bi i mom malom (sada) bilo cudno da ga netko drugi doji. Mislim da bih radije isla na adaptirano.  Not sure  :/

----------


## sbuczkow

I da, glasam za mamino izdojeno na prvom mjestu, adaptirano/ tudje mlijeko dijele mjesta ali cak s blagim nagibom prema adaptiranom. Razlog vise- dojenje mi je nekako intiman cin i bilo bi mi cudno da to dijeli s nekom drugom osobom. Eventualno ako bi se radilo o iznimno bliskoj drugoj osobi.

----------


## pipi1

Ja bi dojila jedino djecu od mog brata i jedino njegovoj supruzi bi dozvolila da podoji moju djecu

međutim i to bi radila samo u nekoj iznimnoj situaciji inače bi se odlučila na adaptirano

----------


## pipi1

A opet kad bolje razmislim da me neka mama moli da joj podojim njenu malu bebu to bi i učinila

ma najbolji mi je odgovor ne znam  :Smile:

----------


## M&T

> Ja bi dojila jedino djecu od mog brata i jedino njegovoj supruzi bi dozvolila da podoji moju djecu
> 
> međutim i to bi radila samo u nekoj iznimnoj situaciji inače bi se odlučila na adaptirano


ja razmišljam ovako

----------


## lailah

Ja ne bih mogla dopustiti da mi neka druga osoba doji dijete pa makar mi to bio i netko sasvim blizak. Sama pomisao da dudla nečiju tuđu bradavicu mi se gadi ma kako god majčino mlijeko bilo najbolje. Al opet to ne bi bilo ono pravo *majčino* mlijeko.U tom slučaju bila bih za adaptirano.

----------


## djuma

dojim svoje dete vec 2,8 god,
svaciju bih bebu podojila.
ne bih da ugrozim zdravlje svog deteta,
gledala bih da je beba zdrava.
a moje dete je vec dojila druga zena.   :Love:

----------


## Pina

> Ja ne bih mogla dopustiti da mi neka druga osoba doji dijete pa makar mi to bio i netko sasvim blizak. Sama pomisao da dudla nečiju tuđu bradavicu mi se gadi ma kako god majčino mlijeko bilo najbolje. Al opet to ne bi bilo ono pravo *majčino* mlijeko.U tom slučaju bila bih za adaptirano.


Potpis

----------


## leonisa

mog muza je u rodilistu dojila druga zena/majka.
moja baba je dojila tudju curicu u rodilistu.
tako da i MM i moj tata imaju seku po sisi. moj stari je to isticao puno puta u zivotu.
stoga, takvo dojenje mi nije strano/cudno/neprirodno.

kad sam ucila GP, poglavlje o nasljednom pravu, uz krvno i tazbinsko srodstvo, odnos usvojitelja i usvojenika spominje se i odnos "po sisi". (naravno on nije relevantan za nasljednopravne odnose, ali se u knjizi spominje). tada sam bila jos daaaleko od uloge majke i taj odnos mi nije bio stran/cudan/neprirodan.

u povijesti je poznato "zanimanje" dojilja.

zelila bi napraviti jednu digresiju. 
citala sam u globusu intervju sa ocem pilule, Carl Djerassijem, koji je rekao kako je pilula povijest. da se buducnost okrece ka sterilizaciji kao kontracepcijskoj metodi- kaze, ljudi ce pohraniti svoje jajne stanice/spermije i sterilizirati ce se. kada ce zakljuciti da je doslo pravo vrijeme da osnuju obitelj, otici ce u ambulantu i zaceti ce dijete. 
zamislite za jedno 30 godina, vase dijete se nije podvrgnulo postupku vec je vas unuk zacet na "old fashion way". i svi gledaju tu cudnu obitelj. i vele da nisu normalni. misle da su nastrani. sektasi.
a ovaj scenarij je lako moguc.

zamislite da drzite bebu u narucju. beba place. mame nema. mama je npr. u bolnici. i beba urodjeno okrece glavu prema vasoj sisi. otvara usta, prima je. njusi mlijeko. a mlijeko je jednako hrana, tekucina, utociste, spokoj. ta sisa je tom djetetu u trenutku sve. vasa sisa je tom djetetu u tom trenutku sve. da li bi ga otrgli sa svoje sise?

a obrnuta situacija....vi ste zavrsili u bolnici, vase dijete je bespomocno i prima sisu druge zene. da li bi zeljeli da vasem djetetu ta mama prakticki iscupa svoju sisu iz usta?

nikad ne reci nikad
 :Wink:  

btw. dojila bi tudje dijete. "dopustila" bi da Leu doji druga dojilja.
sva sreca sto se nismo razdvajali jer da jesmo to bi bila jedina opcija- ona nikad nije uspijela jesti iz flasice.

ps. nadam se da nitko nece naci moj post uvredljiv, samo sam podijelila sa vama jedno razmisljanje koje mi se vec duze vrijeme vrti po glavi  :Love:

----------


## jadranka605

Ženama koje volim i poznam dala bi da doje moje dijete, a i ja bi njihovo dojila bez problema.
No bila bi mi frka dati dijete ženi koju ne poznajem.
Kod mene je stvar u nepovjerenju (prema ženi), posesivnosi (prema djetetu) i ponosu (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) 
Izdojeno bi davala, to sigurno.

----------


## mirje

Dojila sam tuđe dijete, moju djecu nije nitko osim mene dojio. Razmislila bih ako bi se radilo o dugoročnoj potrebi i, naravno, dopustila samo provjerenoj dojilici.

----------


## sbuczkow

> zamislite da drzite bebu u narucju. beba place. mame nema. mama je npr. u bolnici. i beba urodjeno okrece glavu prema vasoj sisi. otvara usta, prima je. njusi mlijeko. a mlijeko je jednako hrana, tekucina, utociste, spokoj. ta sisa je tom djetetu u trenutku sve. vasa sisa je tom djetetu u tom trenutku sve. da li bi ga otrgli sa svoje sise?


Ovo mi je sasma ok, ali ja sam shvatila da Luna misli na to da "odgojim" neko drugo dijete i netko moje. Kao prvo, nije mi jasno kako bi to funkcioniralo, taj netko bi morao prakticki ziviti s nama jer dojenje oduzima jako puno vremena. Jedino da se izdajam, ali uz ove probleme koje imam s kolicinom mlijeka sumnjam da bi bilo dosta za jos jedna usta. Šala mala.  :Smile: 
 :Grin:  



> a obrnuta situacija....vi ste zavrsili u bolnici, vase dijete je bespomocno i prima sisu druge zene. da li bi zeljeli da vasem djetetu ta mama prakticki iscupa svoju sisu iz usta?


I ovo bi mi bilo u redu.



> btw. dojila bi tudje dijete. "dopustila" bi da Leu doji druga dojilja.
> sva sreca sto se nismo razdvajali jer da jesmo to bi bila jedina opcija- ona nikad nije uspijela jesti iz flasice.


Da, i Tvrtku bi ovo mogao biti problem iako je prvih deset dana jeo iskljucivo na bocu nakon sto je probao cicu, nije vise bocu nikad htio. Ne znam sto bih da sam ostala bez mlijeka. Mislim da mi je to da ne zeli bocu i bio najveci poticaj da se ovoliko trudim.

----------


## AdioMare

Ovako gledajući, ne čini mi se odbojna ta mogućnost. 

Imam nekoliko pitanja:
Na koliki vremenski period se misli kada se netko zauzima zamjenski dojiti? Dan-dva, tjedan-dva? 
Koja bi se dojilja danas zauzela dojiti moje dijete 3 mjeseci, pa i manje?
Koliko je važno to što će ga druga žena dojiti 2 tjedna, a dijete potom svakako završiti na adaptiranom?

----------


## leonisa

> Ovo mi je sasma ok, ali ja sam shvatila da Luna misli na to da "odgojim" neko drugo dijete i netko moje.


e, moje je- ako mozes jednom, zasto ne i dvaput. iliti- prvi put je najteze i ostali kliseji  :Grin:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Na koliki vremenski period se misli kada se netko zauzima zamjenski dojiti? Dan-dva, tjedan-dva? 
> Koja bi se dojilja danas zauzela dojiti moje dijete 3 mjeseci, pa i manje?
> Koliko je važno to što će ga druga žena dojiti 2 tjedna, a dijete potom svakako završiti na adaptiranom?


U konkretnoj situaciji - ne znam točno na koji period. Minimalno dva tjedna. Poanta je da dijete ne zaboravi tehniku sisanja i da se po maminu povratku iz bolnice pokuša relaktacija (mama u bolnici izdaja, ali se to mlijeko ne smije davati zbog lijekova).

Pitanje za one koje bi radije dale adaptirano: ne smeta vas činjenica da je mlijeko druge žene bolje za dijete od adaptiranog? Pitam zato što su argumenti uglavnom subjektivni (gađenje, odbojnost, ljubomora), a što je s objektivnim - da je to mlijeko ipak *bolje* za dijete od adaptiranog?

Molim vas da ne shvatite ovo kao provokaciju. Radi se o činjenici. Za svako dijete je najbolje mlijeko njegove majke, ali ako mu majka ne može davati svoje mlijeko, još uvijek je bolje mlijeko druge majke nego kravlje mlijeko u prahu. Zašto je pomisao na mlijeko druge majke odbojnija od pomisli o (adaptiranom) kravljem? Zbog pakiranja? 

Kažem, pokušavam shvatiti, ali mi ne ide...Jasno mi je da u većini slučajeva mama koja ne može dojiti nema izbora - nemaju svi dojilju pri ruci - ali ako ima, zar nije to onda logičan izbor? Objektivno gledajući?

----------


## Arwen

na neki krači period da, draže bi mi bilo da ga netko drugi doji nego
adaptirano 
ali da znam da ga uopče nemogu dojiti onda bi valjda rađe adaptirano
ili izdojeno(nije važno čije)na bocu
ideja o dojilji koja bi stalno bila tu mi se ne sviđa jer bebi do 6mj treba i mama a dojenje je i maženje i emocionalno povezivanje 
tako da na duži period NE  :/

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ok, to mi ima logike. Tako nekako i ja razmišljam. Ako kod mame ima nade za relaktaciju - onda zamjenska dojilja, a ako nema - onda banka mlijeka tj. izdojeno na bočicu. Kod mene bi adaptirano došlo u obzir samo u slučaju da nikako ne mogu doći do izvora majčinog mlijeka.

----------


## Arwen

da luna to je to ako bi bilo nade za ponovno uspostavljanje dojenja
svakako bi dojilju
ali inače boca,i u svakom slučaju da imam izbor znači mogu kupiti ili
izdojeno ili adaptirano rađe bi izdojeno s prepostavkom da se zna de je ok

eto biznisa za dojilje   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

Ako se radi o kraćem prijelaznom periodu nakon kojeg će sama majka ponovno pokušati s dojenjem, dopustila bih sa zahvalnošću.

Da li se to nekome gadi ili ne, da li to nekoga emocionalno vrijeđa ili ne, da li je to pored adaptiranog uopće potrebno ili ne, meni osobno je manje važno. 
Priznajmo da je to, što zamjenska dojilja čini za maleno koje je iznenada ostalo bez izvora hrane koja ga održava na životu - velika stvar.

----------


## leonisa

> na neki krači period da, draže bi mi bilo da ga netko drugi doji nego
> adaptirano 
> ali da znam da ga uopče nemogu dojiti onda bi valjda rađe adaptirano
> ili izdojeno(nije važno čije)na bocu
> ideja o dojilji koja bi stalno bila tu mi se ne sviđa jer bebi do 6mj treba i mama a dojenje je i maženje i emocionalno povezivanje 
> tako da na duži period NE  :/


x

mislim da je tesko govoriti o iskljucivom dojenju.
ono je moguce kratak period. (par dana)

no ako se radi o duzem periodu nakon kojeg ce majka pokusati relaktaciju, razmisljam ko luna.

a ako se radi o jako dugom periodu i nema bas neke sanse da se ponovo uspostavi dojenje, razmisljam ko Arwen.



> Kažem, pokušavam shvatiti, ali mi ne ide...Jasno mi je da u većini slučajeva mama koja ne može dojiti nema izbora - nemaju svi dojilju pri ruci - ali ako ima, zar nije to onda logičan izbor? Objektivno gledajući?


meni je.

----------


## AdioMare

> Al opet to ne bi bilo ono pravo *majčino* mlijeko.


Nerado se na ovo osvrćem jer je to tvoje mišljenje na koje imaš pravo, ali baš me kosnulo...
Iz toga proizlazi da niti majka koja nije biološka ne može biti dostojna zamjena biološkoj majci, pa je i tvoj stav prema posvojenju isti? 
Kada malo bolje razmisliš, to bi ti došlo na isto.

----------


## vještičica

"Da" za doilju/izdojeno mlijeko zdrave majke. Šta bi dala da je moju Micu imao ko podojiti dok mlijeko nije nadošlo... Umjesto toga morala sam po svakom podoju davati adapirano  :Crying or Very sad:  
Moj otac imao je mater po mlijeku, i poštovo je kao i onu rođenu, jer mu je život spasila (baka dobila mastitis, nije mogla dojiti dok je primala lijekove). Da ga ta dobra žena nije dojila, vjerovatno ne bi preživio, jer tada nije bilo adaptiranog, krava bila daleko, a bio je najmlađi od puno djece. 
Zato (i ne samo zato) glasam "za" za majčino mlijeko u bilo kojoj ambalaži :D

----------


## Deaedi

> lailah prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Al opet to ne bi bilo ono pravo *majčino* mlijeko.
> 
> 
> Nerado se na ovo osvrćem jer je to tvoje mišljenje na koje imaš pravo, ali baš me kosnulo...
> Iz toga proizlazi da niti majka koja nije biološka ne može biti dostojna zamjena biološkoj majci, pa je i tvoj stav prema posvojenju isti? 
> Kada malo bolje razmisliš, to bi ti došlo na isto.


Ne bi se složila da je to isto. Ne mogu povući nikakvu paralelu izmedju stava prema posvojenju i pitanju koje je Luna inicijalno postavila.

----------


## Deaedi

Glasala sam za ne. Ne bi dala da moje dijete doji druga zena. 

E sad, da li bi dala izdojeno mlijeko druge zene - mozda i bi, kada bi svaki obrok bio zdravstveno ispitan.

----------


## apricot

Kada smo prošli put o tome razgovarale, nisam znala odgovor, ali sam više naginjala da ne bih mogla dojiti tuđe dijete.
Ali, kad sam jučer u rukama držala dečkića od 4 dana čija mama se bori sa mastitisom i lošim vibrama iz rodilišta... vidjela sam kako je to najprirodija stvar.
Nahraniti dijete!

Kao da je u tom trenutku važno čije ime ili gene nosi.

(ne, nisam... davno sam prestala dojiti)

----------


## AdioMare

> Ne mogu povući nikakvu paralelu izmedju stava prema posvojenju i pitanju koje je Luna inicijalno postavila.


Naravno da ne možeš kad je ni nema.

Ja sam se osvrnula na lailahin komentar, i moje je moje mišljenje da iz njega možemo iščitati kako ljudsko mlijeko nije dobro za ljudsko mladunče ako ne potječe isključivo od njegove biološke majke.

----------


## sbuczkow

Na ovo sam mislila kad sam pisala da nije dobro dojiti tudje dijete. Pisala je bibai o tome na temi Bila sam zamjenska dojilja. 

"Hm, koliko god to bilo pohvalno nije zdravo dojiti tuđe novorođenče zbog CMV infekcije".
 Netko je pitao sto je to i onda odgovara:
"Jedan od virusa uzročnika mononukleoze koji se kod trudnica i dojilja često reaktivira i izlučuje putem mlijeka. Nije problem za dijete majke kod koje se to dogodi jer dijete ima i njena protutijela već za dijete majke koja to nema.
A pošto većina od nas ne zna svoj serološki status bilo bi dobro takve stvari izbjegavati.
Inače asimptomatska CMV infekcija rane dobi je jedan od najćešćih uzroka smetnji sluha, kocentracije i učenja u školskoj dobi".

Inače, isto razmisljam kao i Arwen, na dulji period (umjesto majke skroz) ne, ali ako zagusti pa cak i na duze vremena da kao pomoc majci da prebrodi pri relaktaciji.

----------


## sbuczkow

prebrodi relaktaciju...

----------


## Jelka

Dojila bih drugo dijete, ali samo u slučaju mamine bolesti i sl. Tj. onak iz fore dati drugoj bebi da me cica, to ne bih. Bilo bi mi ful čudno.

Isto vrijedi za Janu.

----------


## LeaB

> Pitanje za one koje bi radije dale adaptirano: ne smeta vas činjenica da je mlijeko druge žene bolje za dijete od adaptiranog? Pitam zato što su argumenti uglavnom subjektivni (gađenje, odbojnost, ljubomora), a što je s objektivnim - da je to mlijeko ipak *bolje* za dijete od adaptiranog?


Ja bi se ipak odlučila za adaptirano. Jako sam posesivna kad se radi o bebama (mojim), teško mi ih je gledati u tuđem naručju. Kao mačka s mačićima. Volim da su u mojoj blizini. 
Ne bih mogla podnjeti da neka druga žena doji moje djete. Zbog bliskosti koja ide s dojenjem. Bila bi ljubomorna.

Takva sam mama.

----------


## apricot

> Zbog bliskosti koja ide s dojenjem.


U neku ruju si u pravu: često na Forumu govorimo kako dojenje nije samo prehrana, kako je to i maženje i bliskost i ljubav...
Ali, postoje neki trenutci u kojima je... stvarno samo prehrana.
Zamjensko dojenje je jedan od takvih.

Svejedno, sve mi samo lamentiramo dok se ne nađemo u situaciji da odlučimo "za" ili "protiv": ponekad se stavovi mijenjaju pod utjecajem okolnosti.

Evo jedne prekrasne priče o tome: 
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1155

----------


## Sun

dojila bih svako dijete, molila bih svaku (zdravu) dojilju da podoji moje dijete (bez obzira na količinu, trajanje, relaktaciju ili ne) ako ja to iz nekog razloga ne bih bila u stanju.

mislim, odnosno duboko sam uvjerena da veza i ljubav između mene i mog djeteta ne može time biti ni na koji način narušena ili umanjena. maziti se s djetetom mogu i u svim ostalim trenucima. mislim da je ljubomora/posesivnost (štolibitovećbilo) u ovom slučaju na štetu djeteta. između kravlje kemije i ljudske prirode biram potonje

----------


## LeaB

> mislim da je ljubomora/posesivnost (štolibitovećbilo) u ovom slučaju na štetu djeteta.


Vjetovatno si u pravu. Isto kao apri. Tko zna kad bi se našla u situaciji bez izbora.

----------


## andrea

da sam zbog bolesti privremeno onemogućena dojiti svoje dijete, dala bi da ga doji zamjenska dojilja, ali ona koju poznajem; znači neka od mojih prijateljica- dojilica i bila bi jako sretna zbog toga, iz dva razloga; jer bi moje dijete pilo majčino mlijeko (koje i u ovom kontekstu stavljam ispred adaptiranog) i što imam takvu prijateljicu  :Heart:  

ali kužim i ovo što kaže LeaB; sada mi se čini da ne bih imala problem s tim, ali kada bi se zaista našla u toj situaciji, ne mogu sa 100 %-tnom sigurnošću tvrditi kako bi se osjećala; naročito u periodu nakon poroda, kada je bebica jako mala, osjetljivost majke jako velika, hormoni preuzmu ulogu...

----------


## ornela_m

Kad sam rodila, napunila sam zamrzivac odredjenom kolicinom svog mlijeka za svaki slucaj... ako zapnem negdje ili se nesto desi, a beba nije iz nekog razloga sa mnom.

I rekla sam muzu, ako mi se nesta desi, a bebi je manje od 6 mjeseci, neka razmisli da nasu prijateljicu (koja ima 2.5 mjeseca starijeg sina i doji ga) zamoli bar malo njenog mlijeka.

Imam vrlo dobru prijateljicu cija je mama nakon strasno teskog poroda bila hospitalizirana 4 mjeseca. Bebica je bila u bolnici mjesec dana i dojile su je cetiri razlicite dojilje.

Dileme nema.

----------


## Inesica

da, dopustila bi da moje dijete podoji druga žena.

i jesam, već sam i dopustila. bili su to napola podoji iz zezancije dok sam se ja tuširala a cure se uznemirile (i jednu i drugu je po jedanput podojila moja šogorica. P kada je imala cca 13mj, B kada je imala oko 3mj)

kada bi se radilo o nekoj frkovitoj situaciji, kada ne bi mogla biti uz dijete ili kada ne bi smjela dojiti neki period, voljela bi znati da će moje dijete dobiti najbolje. mlijeko jedne mame, samo druge mame

----------


## klamarica

Razmišljala sam, i možda ću potaknuti nekima bolnu točku, ali pristala bi da druga žena doji moje dijete pod jednim uvjetom - da znam da pazi na sebe i na svoju prehranu kao što ja pazim, konkretnije, da znam da ne pije i ne puši. Takva sam...ali bi zato najvjerojatnije dojila tuđe dijete, pogotovo u slučaju majčine bolesti...

----------


## sbuczkow

> i jesam, već sam i dopustila. bili su to napola podoji iz zezancije dok sam se ja tuširala a cure se uznemirile (i jednu i drugu je po jedanput podojila moja šogorica. P kada je imala cca 13mj, B kada je imala oko 3mj


Uvijek sam mislila da starija beba ne bi htjela sisati nekog "novog". Meni je T sad u fazi da ne voli ni da ga nose druge/ nepoznate osobe a kamoli da ga netko doji. Cini mi se da bi bio zbunjen.

----------


## mina

Jako je teško reći dok se ne nađeš u toj situaciji.
Stelli sam u početku davala adaptirano dok se ja nisam ufurala u dojenje i dok nije došlo dovoljno mlijeka da izbacimo adaptirano i nisam razmišljala o ovome jer nisam poznavala mamu koja je baš u to doba dojila. Da sam imala frendicu, rođakinju, susjedu koja baš u to vrijeme doji možda bi i pitala jel bi mi mogla dati malo mlijeka ili jel bi htjela podojiti koji put i moju bebu
Mislim da bi i ja podojila tuđe dijete i da bi dala da druga mama doji moje ako ja ne bi mogla. Možda ne baš bilo kome s ceste, ali rođakinji/ prijateljici bi. 
Zapravo jednom mi je to palo na pamet kad se jedan bebač probudio i zaplakao dok je mama nešto skoknula obaviti. Prvo mi je palo na pamet da nazovem nj mamu i velim da ću ga ja podojiti dok ona dođe ak je gladan i hitno treba cicu 

Da ne duljim, bi, to mi je prirodno, to se radilo uvijek, pa i u filmovima dame i kraljice obično ne doje nego imaju dojilice

----------


## Inesica

> Uvijek sam mislila da starija beba ne bi htjela sisati nekog "novog". Meni je T sad u fazi da ne voli ni da ga nose druge/ nepoznate osobe a kamoli da ga netko doji. Cini mi se da bi bio zbunjen.


Petra je šogoricu prihvatila u polusnu. ja sam je bila uspavala i otišla se tuširati. ona se počela buditi i šogorica je uskočila.
drugi dan kad ju je ponudila, onak prek dana, P ju je gledala ko da je s marsa pala i sam se okrenula i otišla dalje  :Grin:  
da definitivno se slažem da bi to kod 'starijih' klinaca teže prolazilo, no onda dojenje više nije niti presudan faktaor u cijeloj priči što se prehrane tiće (iako je kod P dojenje dugo bilo jaaaakoooo važno i što se klope tiće)

----------


## Tiwi

Prvo Luna tebi   :Heart:  za ono sto cinis.

Ne stignem sad iscitavati sve vase postove. Reci cu samo da sam glasala, vecina vjerojatno zna - za prvu varijantu. 

Nema pola godine kad smo raspravljale na ovu temu, hipotetski, pa me malo cak i zacudio broj onih koje bi (kao i ja) dale dijete na podoj zamjenskoj dojilji. 

Ja bih to ucinila kao prvo zato da mi dijete ne jede kravlje odnosno umjetno mlijeko ako ne mora. Zatim, zato da mogu nastaviti dojiti nakon nekog vremena (da beba ne zaboravi sisati) a i treci razlog mi je bitan, a to je za mene ta povezanost. Naime, mislim da bebama zaista treba njeznost, bliskost, povezanost koje imaju u dojenju, pa ne bih to voljela oteti svom djetetu. Zamisljam se u situaciji da mi se nesto dogodi pa smo razdvojeni. Ostao je bez mame. Pa onda i bez dojenja. Neprihvatljivo.

I da, naravno da bih dojila tudje dijete. Ili dala svoje izdojeno mlijeko ako treba.

----------


## bejb

kako je napisala mina, tesko je o tome govoriti dok se ne nađes u toj situaciji

ali mislim da bi mogla dojiti tuđe dijete
a da Taru netko drugi doji, mislim da bi na tu dojilju gledala kao na jedno veliko pakiranje mlijeka za moju curicu

----------


## klmama

kad su me na neonatologiji zamolile sestre da podojim nakon Lukasa i jednu bebu koja tamo leži, a ne želi bočicu, nisam sekunde razmišljala.
i nije mi bilo čudno.
sestre su bile zakon   :Smile:

----------


## željka!

Samo svojoj sestri bi dozvolila da doji moju bebu , a ako bi trebalo mojoj sestri ili nekoj dobroj prijateljici da ja podojim njenog bebača - to bi sad učinila bez razmišljanja (prije Roda mi to ne bi palo na pamet, zato sam i napisala - sad).

I meni je adaptirano zadnja, zadnja opcija, zato sam i učinila sve što sam mogla da uspješno dojim.






> kad su me na neonatologiji zamolile sestre da podojim nakon Lukasa i jednu bebu koja tamo leži, a ne želi bočicu, nisam sekunde razmišljala.
> i nije mi bilo čudno.
> sestre su bile zakon


Da li je majka tog djeteta pristala na to? 
Ja to ne bi učinila bez majčinog pristanka.

----------


## Ana :-)

Podojila bi drugo dijete bez problema.

Svom djetetu davala bi izdojeno mlijeko

----------


## momtobe

Ja bih dala drugoj ženi da mi doji dijete, ali samo ako je to meni bliska osoba. Ne zbog ljubomore, nego zato da sam sigurna da dobiva toplinu i njeznost od nje. I bila bih toj osobi zahvalna do groba.

I naravno da bih dojila tuđu djecu, izdajala se, nema frke...samo pitajte  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Meni bi bilo jako tesko da mi netko podoji dijete. Zbog ljubomore.  :Grin:   Ali, posto smatram da je dobrobit djeteta ispred mojih subjektivnih dozivljaja, prije bi se odlucila za to nego za adaptirano. A vjerujem da bi mi bilo jako tesko....Tudje dijete bi mi bilo lakse podojiti nego dati vlastito nekome na dojenje. :/

----------


## Storma

Dojila bih necije dijete, izdajala se i sve sto treba.
U obrnutoj situaciji, bila bih presretna. Naime, ako bih ja lezala u bolnici, na teskim lijekovima, bilo bi mi milijun puta lakse da znam kako moje dijete ima ciku i mlijeko, makar nije moje, i da ce biti minimalno traumatizirano obzirom na cjelokupnu situaciju.
CAk i ako ne bi postojala mogucnost relaktacije, bilo bi mi draze da ju doji druga zena ili pije izdojeno na bocicu nego adaptirano.
i bila bih zahvalna toj zeni do groba.

----------


## thora

DA I DA,i dojila bih drugu djecu,i ako bi bila u situaciji da nemogu iz bilo kojeg razloga dojiti svoje djete,dala bih ga na prsa drugoj majci.Pogotovo Luni i Lindi 8)

----------


## ninochka

ne sviđa mi se ta ideja nikako. moje dijete nitko drugi ne dojio i to sad garantiram. 
ono što ne mogu garantirati je bi li, na koliko dugo i čije
dijete ja dojila. to mi je izglednija opcija.

dojenje nije samo hrana i iz tog razloga nema šanse da bi ga netko drugi dojio. eeeeeeeeeeeeeeventualno bi pio na bočicu nečije izdojeno mlijeko, a i to ima puno "if"

----------


## meda

podojila bih drugo dijete osim svoga, a moguće je da bi dala i da moje neko drugi podoji, al o tome cu moci govoriti ako se ikad nadem u situaciji koja ce to zahtijevati. 

napominjem da prije godinu dana nisam tako razmisljala   :Grin:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> I da, glasam za mamino izdojeno na prvom mjestu, adaptirano/ tudje mlijeko dijele mjesta ali cak s blagim nagibom prema adaptiranom. Razlog vise- dojenje mi je nekako intiman cin i bilo bi mi cudno da to dijeli s nekom drugom osobom. Eventualno ako bi se radilo o iznimno bliskoj drugoj osobi.


Ovako sam razmišljala, prije nego sam krenula čitati iti jedan post. Priznajem da je moje razmišljanje malo promijenilo smjer u korist dojenja od strane tuđe mame,  dok sam došla do kraja s čitanjem vaših odgovora.

Ali ipak i dalje ostajem pri istom mišljenju koje ima sbuczkow s početka ove priče.... Glasala sam za "Ne znam" opciju.

Po glavi mi se vrzma jeda stvar. Koja me jaako muči, a o ovome sam razmišljala i prije ove teme. Što ako je mama koja bi podojila vaše dijete pušač? Ili nedaj bože nešto gore?

----------


## dijanam

Moje je dijete pocelo dobivati u rodilistu samo zahvaljujuci mojoj cimerici koja ju je podojila u par navrata.

Dojila bih bilo koje dijete ako bi to zeljela djetetova mama.

----------


## dijanam

pocelo dobivati u rodilistu=pocelo dobivati na tezini u rodilistu

----------


## dijanam

> Moje je dijete pocelo dobivati u rodilistu samo zahvaljujuci mojoj cimerici koja ju je podojila u par navrata.


TinkieW., ta zena je pušila u WCu rodilista. Ja sam procjenila da je to jos uvijek bolja verzija od adaptiranog iz jedne bocice kako dobivaju djeca u rodilistu.

----------


## white_musk

> dojim svoje dete vec 2,8 god,
> svaciju bih bebu podojila.
> ne bih da ugrozim zdravlje svog deteta,
> gledala bih da je beba zdrava.
> a moje dete je vec dojila druga zena.


isto ovako  :Smile:

----------


## snoopygirl

Ja sam malo ljubomorna, tako da bi me smetalo da moje dijete doji kod druge žene   :Embarassed:  . Definitivno izbor je izdojeno mljeko nad svim (naravno provjereno). Ako je potreba relaktacije, ili sl, dopustila bi da doji kod druge žene. I podojila bi drugo dijete. 

Adaptirano je kemijski obrađeno kravlje mljeko, tj mljeko iz kravine sise, jel da? meni je nekako prirodnije da jede mljeko iz ljudske sise nego iz kravlje  :/ 
(naravno riječ je o izdojenom ne o dojenju)

----------


## vissnja

Podojila bih svako dete ako bi to bilo potrebno. Isto tako ne bih imala nista protiv da neko podoji moje, ako ja ne bih bila u mogucnosti. Jedino cega se plasim su bolesti tj. one koje se mogu preneti dojenjem, zato bih gledala da ta osoba bude od poverenja, ili da ima 'dokaze' da je zdrava.

----------


## Iva

> Ja ne bih mogla dopustiti da mi neka druga osoba doji dijete pa makar mi to bio i netko sasvim blizak. Sama pomisao da dudla nečiju tuđu bradavicu mi se gadi ma kako god majčino mlijeko bilo najbolje. Al opet to ne bi bilo ono pravo *majčino* mlijeko.U tom slučaju bila bih za adaptirano.



Kakvo "majčino" mlijeko? Riječ je o LJUDSKOM mlijeku koje je namijenjeno za male ljude, a ne adaptirano kravlje mlijeko. dakle u svakom slučaju je to "pravo" mlijeko za bilo koju bebu od bilo koje žene.

Ne može se ni usporediti sa adaptiranim, čak ni u slučaju da žena doji dijete staro 14 mjeseci i mlijeko se prilagodilo potrebama tog djeteta, ali je u svakom slučaju bolje da beba dobi i takvo LJUDSKO mlijeko nego bilo kakvo kravlje.

Luna, svaka ti čast i nemoj molim te da te bilo koji negativan komentar obeshrabri. Ono što ti radiš za svoju prijateljicu i njezinog bebača je divljenja vrijedno.  :Love:

----------


## leonisa

ma Luna je zena-zmaj!  :Kiss:

----------


## Linda

Nabrzaka sam preletjela po odgovorima i vidim da su razmišljanja jako podvojena. 
Moj stav je ovakav- dojila bih tuđe dijete bez ikakvih barijera i predrasuda i dala da moje doji drugu mamu. Zapravo, moja Linduška se svako malo prišteka Luni (čak i kad sam ja u blizini) i nemam apsolutno ništa protiv. Priznajem da mi ne bi bilo drago da to radi sa svakim, ali ako je u pitanju bliska osoba, ma samo nek dijete gušta. Bolje da cica, neg' da tamani smokiće.  :Laughing:   Da je u pitanju manja beba i da ja ne mogu dojiti, ne bih bila izbirljiva po pitanju mame dojilice (znači, ne bi morao biti nitko blizak) i gledala bih u prvom redu na zdravlje djeteta.
Što se tiče izdajanja i banke mlijeka, dala svom djetetu mlijeko nepoznate mame bez razmišljanja, a ja ne samo da bih izdajala, nego i izdajam baš za tu "Luninu" bebicu i jako sam sretna zbog toga.  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> a ja ne samo da bih izdajala, nego i izdajam baš za tu "Luninu" bebicu i jako sam sretna zbog toga.


Ajoj, cure, raspametile ste me!
Luna, Linda  :Heart: 

Ja sam u rodilištu bila zamoljena izdajati za jedno maleno koje nije podnosilo adaptirano, a majci nikako da dođe mlijeko.. i radila sam to, naravno, čak sa strahom da mojoj princezi neće ostati dovoljno (blaženo neznanje  :Grin:  )ali sam izdajala. Tko bi odbio?
Kada sam morala izdajati i za svoju curu jer je bila na fototerapiji, jedan dan sam skužila da niti jedan izdojeni obrok nije otišao njoj, već tom istom malenom. Sestre su poskrivećki hranile njega sa svime izdojenim što su imale. Naravno da se nisam mogla ljutiti iako je moja pila adaptirano. Nisam im čak niti spomenula da znam.
To je tako, pomozi kome je potrebnije!

----------


## Linda

> Ja sam u rodilištu bila zamoljena izdajati za jedno maleno koje nije podnosilo adaptirano, a majci nikako da dođe mlijeko.. i radila sam to, naravno, čak sa strahom da mojoj princezi neće ostati dovoljno (blaženo neznanje    )ali sam izdajala. Tko bi odbio? 
> Kada sam morala izdajati i za svoju curu jer je bila na fototerapiji, jedan dan sam skužila da niti jedan izdojeni obrok nije otišao njoj, već tom istom malenom. Sestre su poskrivećki hranile njega sa svime izdojenim što su imale. Naravno da se nisam mogla ljutiti iako je moja pila adaptirano. Nisam im čak niti spomenula da znam. 
> To je tako, pomozi kome je potrebnije!


Mi smo očito bile u različitim rodilištima. Ja sam, dok su cure bile na fototerapiji, izdajala ogromne količine mlijeka i sestre bi uvijek prigovorile "A, šta će nam toliko", pa sam ja onako sramežljivo predložila da daju drugim bebama, a one su me tako bezobrazno otpilile da se nisam više usudila ništa pitati.

----------


## AdioMare

Ja sam rodila u Merkuru. 
Da bi dojilje/rodilje shvatile važnost majčinog mlijeka za tog malog mišića, pedijatrica je išla od sobe do sobe, i porazgovarala sa svakom ženom za koju su znali da je uspostavila laktaciju (se tako kaže?) i osobno molila izdojeno mlijeko. Mililitar - mililitar. 
Bili bi sretni da su imali tebe.

----------


## leonisa

uf...u mom rodilistu su sestre govorile kako imam mlijeka za cijelu intenzivnu ali je ono ipak zavrsilo u lavabou  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Linda

AdioMare, ne mogu vjerovati. To je stvarno prekrasno za čuti.
Naravno, nije isto rodilište. Ja sam rodila na SD i grozne su mi bile i sestre na babinjačama i pedijatri. Sad je šef dr. Stanojević, koji mi je bio jedina svijetla točka i jedini imao riječi podrške, pa se nadam da se ovo moje iskustvo sad više ne ponavlja.

Leonisa, da nije isto rodilište?

----------


## MGrubi

> Dojila bih necije dijete, izdajala se i sve sto treba.
> U obrnutoj situaciji, bila bih presretna. Naime, ako bih ja lezala u bolnici, na teskim lijekovima, bilo bi mi milijun puta lakse da znam kako moje dijete ima ciku i mlijeko, makar nije moje, i da ce biti minimalno traumatizirano obzirom na cjelokupnu situaciju.
> CAk i ako ne bi postojala mogucnost relaktacije, bilo bi mi draze da ju doji druga zena ili pije izdojeno na bocicu nego adaptirano.
> i bila bih zahvalna toj zeni do groba.


potpisujem
i dojila bih tuđe dijete

----------


## leonisa

Linda, nop...moje je ono "zloglasno"  :Grin:  

AdioMare, predivno! ugodno me iznenadilo jer sam izgubila svaku vjeru u bijelu kutu.   :Love:  pedijatrici!! a tebi veeeliko   :Heart:

----------


## litala

kad sam bila trudna drugi i treci put, paralelno sa mnom bila je trudna jedna moja jako draga i bliska prijateljica. rodila je oba puta po mjesec dana prije mene.

to sto smo obje bile u istom "tajmingu" meni je cijelo vrijeme dojenja (oba puta oko 26mjeseci) bilo takvo olaksanje, smirenje, spokoj... znala sam da moje dijete, za slucaj da mi se ista desi (pa makar mi meteor padne na glavu) ima zamjensku mamu na raspolaganju.

i iako nismo tada nikad o tome razgovarale, to saznanje je (meni sigurno) znacilo jako, jako puno...


i ne radi se samo o tome da je ona moja jako draga i bliska prijateljica. pomoc za dijete prihvatila bih i od drugih mama, a isto tako - rado bih uskocila i pomogla ako bi nekom trebalo.

nikakvih dvojbi oko toga nemam.

----------


## diči

Ja sam glasala za ne znam! Nisam nikada bila u toj situaciji i ne mogu reći samo ovako! Drugačije je suditi kad nisi baš u konkretnoj situaciji! Ali ako bi bilo baš bitno i hitno podojila bi drugu bebu a isto tako dozvolila i da moje dijete netko podoji! Ali ne na duže vrijeme! Radje bi ju ja hranila pa makar adaptiranim!
 :Smile:

----------


## Mony

Ja nisam glasala.
Jer ima puno stvari o kojima ovisi moj odgovor.
U nacelu bih dala da netko i doji (ne samo podoji) moje dijete, al ne dulje od nekih tjedan dana.
I ne bih dala bilo kome.
Podojila bih necije dijete, malo bih se ustrucavala jer ne znam koliko bi majci bilo drago, al isto tako na odredjeno vrijeme - ne dulje od tjedan dana.
Posebno jer bi mi to bilo vrijeme koje bih oduzimala od svog djeteta.
Tak da ne znam - sve ovisi - o okolnostima.
Mislim, dojenje, a ne jedan il dva podoja dnevno znaci da moras stalno zivjeti s tom nekom osobom cije dijete dojis.
Ne znam kolko mi je to zamislivo.
A i kolko mi je zamislivo da na dulje vrijeme moje dijete provodi vise vremena u narucju neke druge osobe, dok ja sa strane gledam (i vjerojatno placem   :Rolling Eyes:  ) - a jos ako je sporojedac ili cestojedac - znaci da bih dijete mogla drzati u narucju dok spava, a mozda ni onda ne, ako mora zaspat sa sikom u ustima.
Ima puno toga o cemu bi ovisila moja odluka.

----------


## sanja74

Moje dijete nikada nije dojilo. I mrzim svaku kap adaptiranog koje sam joj dala. I pere me grižnja savjesti što prije posvajanja nisam znala da i žene koje nisu rodile mogu imati mlijeko. (jest da sam u to doba bila na raznim hormonima i lijekovima zbog IVFa i trudnoće, kiretaže.. pa i ne bi bilo moguće da doji.. ali..)
Kad razmišljam o novom djetetu (a ovih dana jako brijem po tom pitanju), pomišljam o trudnoći, porodu, dojenju..
I podojila bi tuđe dijete, i svoje dala nekome da ga nahrani. I bila zahvalna jako, jako..

----------


## MGrubi

> I pere me grižnja savjesti što prije posvajanja nisam znala da i žene koje nisu rodile mogu imati mlijeko


nije 100%, većina da, no nema garancije da bi ti bila u toj većini, nemaš se šta gristi

----------


## leonisa

sanja   :Love:  
nemoj se kriviti, zderati...ti si ucinila predivnu stvar- posvojila dijete! to je nesto najnesebicnije sto covjek moze uciniti! budi ponosna!

----------


## kasiopeja

Da sam životno ugrožena i ne mogu dojiti, vjerojatno bi dopustila da ga podoji meni bliska osoba. 
Iz istog razloga bi dojila i tuđe dijete.
Ali, ne bi nikad da mi se dijete nekome prišteka iz fore..niti bi tuđe dijete dojila jer se eto u parku poželjelo pocicati mene a ne svoju mamu..
Zamjensko dojenje mi je ok u slučaju bolesti, nemogućnosti i sl.

----------


## zmaj

samo u potrebi, nikad iz zabave...teže bi mi bilo da netko mog doji, neg ja nečiju bebu...u načelu mogla bi podojiti i sasvim neznano dijete, al isto iz potrebe...na dulje vrijeme jedino bližnje...sad, opet nije ni to riješenje...cilj bi svakako bio vratit dijete na maminu sisu...
ovako mislim jer smatram da je to najbolje za bebonjice

----------


## plashljivo_pile

nema šanse.

----------


## Riana

Mislim da bi mi bila čast biti zamjenska dojilja.

Luna,   :Kiss:

----------


## dambo

Luna Rocco,

svaka čast. Ja ti se divim.
 :Heart:

----------


## sbuczkow

> uf...u mom rodilistu su sestre govorile kako imam mlijeka za cijelu intenzivnu ali je ono ipak zavrsilo u lavabou


Zasto si ti rodila na carski? (cini mi se da si negdje pisala da si na carski ako se ne varam....) Ako ti se da odgovoriti... of kors

----------


## Paulita

Glasala sam za ono prvo, dakle mogla bih dojiti tuđe dijete i dala bih svoje na podoj drugoj mami. Pod uvjetom da smo bliske. I da to ne traje jako dugo. Da se radi o nekom dugom periodu, vjerovatno bih odabrala opciju izdojenog mm. 

U rodilištu mi je došlo mlijeko u tolikoj količini da Leda nije mogla pojesti ni pola, ručno izdajanje nije išlo. Čak sam i glavnoj sestri rekla da mi dovedu neke druge bebe na podoj, ali je ona to shvatila kao šalu :/  A stvarno sam bila od volje hraniti druge bebe. Možda sam mogla malo više inzistirati.

----------


## leonisa

sbuczkow, prokrvarila u 25. tjednu, od tada hospitalizirana, placenta praevia, infuzija prepar u nekoliko navrata, kontrakcije u 35., trudnicki dijabetes...uspijela "izgurati" do 39 tjedna, krenula cervikalna sluz, cep...preriskantno, 38+6 rodjena je Lea. imala novi dom 101 dan, izasla iz njega kao najsretnija osoba na svijetu sa najvecim mogucim darom- mojim borbenim andjelom  :Heart:

----------


## sbuczkow

Svaka vam čast   :Love:   Ima na koga biti takva    :Heart:

----------


## iki

> Poanta je da dijete ne zaboravi tehniku sisanja i da se po maminu povratku iz bolnice pokuša relaktacija (mama u bolnici izdaja, ali se to mlijeko ne smije davati zbog lijekova).


Upravo zbog ovoga sam glasala za prvu soluciju.   :Smile:

----------


## ornela_m

> Mislim da bi mi bila čast biti zamjenska dojilja.
> 
> Luna,


Potpisujem.

----------


## la_mama

Naravno da bih dala, ali na kraći period. Na dulji bih razmislila o toj ili nekoj drugoj soluciji (izdojeno mlijeko, adaptirano).

Luna, svaka čast za ovaj potez  :D 

Za slučajeve da je majka odvojena od djeteta ili da iz nekog razloga ne doji, banka mlijeka bi dobro došla u HR. Mislim da to nije baš novost u svijetu, evo kako to Ameri rade.

----------


## magriz

gotovo potpuno sam uvjerena da bih podojila drugo dijete, ali mislim da bih rađe izabrala adaptirano nego da ga doji druga žena. jedino kad bih bila savršeno sigurna u njeno zdravlje, i kad bih bila izuzetno bliska s tom ženom, možda... presebična sam i ne bih voljela da se moje dijete zbliži s drugom ženom na način na koji je vezano samo uz mene... to je moj ekskluzivitet... možda bih rađe pristala na izdojeno mlijeko druge žene (opet - savršeno zdrava, meni bliska osoba) ...
mog oca je dojila druga žena, i često njenu djecu naziva "braća po mliku" i ima s njima poseban blizak odnos

inače, Luna - ovo što ti radiš mi je prekrasno i zaista ti se divim... ali se još više divim i zavidim majci tog djeteta jer misli na dobrobit svog djeteta ispred svog ega

----------


## magriz

> ali mislim da bih rađe izabrala adaptirano nego da ga doji druga žena.


ali mislim da bih rađe izabrala adaptirano nego da moje dijete doji druga žena.

zašto nema EDIT?

----------


## (maša)

ja bi dopustila da netko podoji Mihaela a i meni ne bi bili čudno/neugodno podojit nečije dijete....

----------


## Linda

> često njenu djecu naziva "braća po mliku" i ima s njima poseban blizak odnos


Linda ima baš taj poseban odnos s Lunom i meni je to prekrasno. Ne znam zašto se bojiš toga. Mama je mama i oni to znaju.

----------


## kloklo

Ja nemam baš ni najmanju dilemu u glavi - podojila bi ili dojila na duže staze dijete bez imalo krzmanja i naravno bila presretna da moja Leona nađe utjehu u toplom naručju i toplom mlijeku neke druge žene, ako bi ja bila onemogućena da je dojim. Čak i ako u tom trenutku ne bi bile bliske, to iskustvo da mi je spasila bebu bi nas zbližilo zauvijek!

Inače nisam nimalo ljubomorni tip, dapače, potpuno sam cijepljena od ljubomore i kad je muž u pitanju i dijete. Zato nema šanse da bi bila ljubomorna na zamjensku dojilju jer, dok sam ja živa, uvijek ću Leoni biti jedina - mama - i naš odnos ništa ne može pokolebati niti oslabiti   :Heart:  

A ljubav se množi dijeljenjem i zato bi mi na kraju te eventualne priče bilo drago da Leonček ima "mamu po mlijeku". Vjerujem da bi s tom ženom ostala u posebno nježnim odnosima cijelog života, a kud ćeš veće sreće nego imati puno ljudi za koje možeš reći da ih voliš i da oni vole tebe i da vas veže neka posebna nit   :Heart: 

Linda, Luna    :Love:

----------


## Linda

> Inače nisam nimalo ljubomorni tip, dapače, potpuno sam cijepljena od ljubomore i kad je muž u pitanju i dijete. Zato nema šanse da bi bila ljubomorna na zamjensku dojilju jer, dok sam ja živa, uvijek ću Leoni biti jedina - mama - i naš odnos ništa ne može pokolebati niti oslabiti    
> 
> A ljubav se množi dijeljenjem i zato bi mi na kraju te eventualne priče bilo drago da Leonček ima "mamu po mlijeku". Vjerujem da bi s tom ženom ostala u posebno nježnim odnosima cijelog života, a kud ćeš veće sreće nego imati puno ljudi za koje možeš reći da ih voliš i da oni vole tebe i da vas veže neka posebna nit


Ajme, kloklo, potpisujem te milijun puta.  :Love:   Kao da si mi pročitala  misli.

----------


## AdioMare

A ja ću nadopuniti meni važan dio:



> potpuno sam cijepljena od ljubomore i kad je muž u pitanju i dijete.


... a da bih svoju ljubomoru pretpostavila dobrobiti/potrebi/zdravlju/ - svog malenog.

Od kako je otvoren ovaj topic, meni se kroz glavu provlači primjer moje drage prijateljice koja je 91. godine poslala svoje 18 mjesečno dijete sa svekrvom u Hrvatsku. Razlog: da joj spasi život. Vjerojatno je nekada razmišljala kako li će joj biti bez mame, tko će se o njoj brinuti i kako, ali... u trenutku je zanemarila svoju brigu, ljubomoru, strepnju... jer, sve majke ju imaju i u mirnodopsko vrijeme. U ratno je samo važno djetetu spasiti život.
Ovaj je primjer u mnogome utjecao na neke moje odluke u vezi djece. Važni su moji osjećaji, ali važnija su moja djeca. 

I ona je mogla svoju djevojčicu ostaviti sa sobom, pa kako im svima zajedno bude, ali nije. Zatomila je svu svoju bol zbog rastanka i poslala dijete na sigurno, a nije bila ziher da će ju ikada više vidjeti.
Hvala Bogu, svi su danas živi i zdravi i zajedno. I ranjeni muž kojeg nije mogla ostaviti.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Dojila bih drugo dijete, i voljela da moje bude dojeno, bar onaj prvi period. Nisam sigurna za duge staze, ali na ograničen period da. Nekad je to bilo normalna pojava. U mojoj religiji se srodnici po mlijeku ne mogu vjenčavati kao i bliski srodnici.

----------


## k2007

ne bih dojila tuđe dijete, niti dala svoje na podoje nekoj nepoznatoj ženi.

e sad, da mi je to prijateljica drugačije bi na to gledala. tada vjerojatno i bi, no najprikladniji je (u tom slučaju) odgovor 'ne znam', jer stvarno se sada ne mogu zamisliti u toj situaciji.

----------


## lailah

*Iva*, za ono majčino mlijeko koje sam ja boldirala, mislila sam u emocionalnom smislu. 
Moje mlijeko, tvoje mlijeko i mlijeko drugih žena, nisam stručnjak za to, al' mislim da je sve to ista pašta. U svakom slučaju najbolja hrana za dijete. Ali svejedno stojim iza onoga što sam već bila rekla.  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

da li bi izdajali mlijeko za drugu bebu ili bi svojoj dali tuđe izdojeno mlijeko?

----------


## sandraf

podojila bih sestrino dijete, i njoj bih dala da podoji moje. ostali stoj, meni je to nekako preintimno da bih dijelila s nepoznatima.  ev. bih joj ponudla izdojeno na bocicu.

----------


## branka1

> na neki krači period da, draže bi mi bilo da ga netko drugi doji nego
> adaptirano 
> ali da znam da ga uopče nemogu dojiti onda bi valjda rađe adaptirano
> ili izdojeno(nije važno čije)na bocu
> ideja o dojilji koja bi stalno bila tu mi se ne sviđa jer bebi do 6mj treba i mama a dojenje je i maženje i emocionalno povezivanje 
> tako da na duži period NE  :/


ja sam bila dvaput zamjenska dojilja, tj. samo sam dvaput podojila sestričninu bebu, ali i ja razmišljam slično kao Arwen
Prvi put sam je podojila u noći, kad je bila panika otići po adaptirano ili što, a drugi put ujutro kad je mama bila sva u komi, grudi pretvrde, ali samo kratko, da se utaži ona prva glad i beba smiri i onda sam je dala mami jer prvo ne bi imalo smisla da je ja dojim, a mama dobije upalu zbog prepunjenosti, a drugo, ne bih ni ja željela da mi se dijete  veže za neku drugu ženu onako kako se veže za mamu dok doji, prepoznavanje po mirisu i sl. mislim, ne bi meni bio bed da se neka beba veže tako za mene, ali bi mi bio bed radi te mame, ako bi njoj bio bed, tj meni ne bi bilo drago da se moja beba tako veže za nekoga

dakle, najbolja opcija na dulje vrijeme, da JA ne mogu uopće dojiti, izdojeno na bočicu

ali ti si u drugoj situaciji, možda kod vas postoji opasnost da beba zaboravi refleks sisanja, to je onda druga stvar. možda bih onda ipak kombinirala dojenje i bočicu, ne znam

----------


## vanjci

mislim da niti jedna zena ne bi nicim izazvana (ako je ona u stanju to sama napraviti) dala drugoj zeni  da doji njeno dijete  duze vremena .
a kad ti je takva situacija (ja odmah zamslim moju sestru u bolnici ili luninu prijateljicu ili slicnu takvu sitauciju) nemas vremena na tu posesvinost i ljubomoru-moje dijete moja sisa. inace smatram da je normalno da te malo pecne kad ti se diejte "pristeka" na "tudju" sisu, ali  u tim trenutcima ne razmisljas tako bila ti "zamjenska" dojilja ili majka kojoj bebu treba dojiti.
da, dojila sam tudju bebu, i dala bi u nekoj nevolji da neko drugi doji moju. ili bi dala izdojeno, a adaptirano kao zadnja varijanta.

----------


## Veki

Samo bi htjela reći da bi mi bila velika čast podojiti tuđe dijete i da ne mogu zamisliti veću sreću da mi u teškim trenucima naiđe takva osoba koja bi podojila moje dijete. Mislim da svi sudionici Lunine priče imaju na šta biti ponosni i zahvalni do neba što im se pružila mogućnost pružiti i dobiti pomoć. 
Jako je velika stvar imati takve prijatelje, Svaka čast

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Podojila bih dijete druge zene  a ako sama ne bih mogla dojiti, radije bih da dijete podoji druga zena nego da pije na bocicu izdojeno mlijeko.   :Wink:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*luna rocco*, kapa dolje, to što činiš za svaku je pohvalu;
odgovorila sam s "da", dopustila bih da moje dijete doji druga žena i dojila bih drugo dijete; razmišljala sam da uzmem neku bebu iz nazorove i da ju dojim i tako joj bar malo olakšam;
mislim da nisam posesivna u odnosu na svoju djecu, doživljavam ih kao zasebne osobe koje mi ne pripadaju; uvijek sam im na raspolaganju i ne odvajam se od njih, ali ne iz posesivnosti, nego iz zaštitničkih pobuda.

----------


## ninochka

ja mislim da tu treba odvojiti potrebu od "fore". u nuždi bi mislim svi bez iznimke uskočili, ali ja recimo ne bi da mi se beba prišteka nekome u društvu ili da se meni prikači nečije dijete

to mi se jednstavno ne sviđa i ne vidim potrebu u tome

----------


## Felix

definitivno sam za zamjensko dojenje, i na duze vrijeme. ne bih dojila tudje dijete ili dala da jagor doji drugu zenu samo iz hira, ali u stvarnoj potrebi i kriznoj situaciji ne bih se obazirala na svoj ego, ljubomoru ili sl, nego bih inzistirala da jagor dobiva ljudsko, a ne adaptirano mlijeko. pa makar to trajalo i mjesec dana ili vise. adaptirano mi uopce nije opcija. vjerujem i nadam se da bih nasla tako divne zene kao sto je luna  :Love:  
i da, radije bih da ga druga zena doji nego mu dala njeno mlijeko na bocicu. dojka je dojka, ljubavi nikad dosta, a od mene bi ju dobivao na druge nacine.

----------


## Felix

sori duplo

----------


## lucky day

dojila bih tudje dijete i dala da luka ciki drugu zenu da ja to ne mogu...
i u prvoj situaciji bi mi to bila velika cast a u drugoj bi bila iznimno zahvalna... onom vrstom koja se ne moze izraziti samo novcima...

eventualnu ljubomoru bi iskoristila za jos veci trud oko relaktacije... a ne za trcanje po adaptirano ili trazenje od zene da se izdaja jer znam koja je to tlaka (a da ne spomenenem mogucnost gubljenja refleksa sisanja zbog bocice)...

to je ono sto mi glava i srce kazu - a konkretna situacija bi mozda pokazala i nesto drugo cega nisam svjesna ili sto je jace od mene... 
npr. pitanje je da li bih i do koje mjere isla aktivno *traziti* zamjensku dojilju ako ju vec nemam u svom okruzenju, pri ruci...

----------


## makita

Ova zadnja rečenica i mene tako kopka kad kažem da bi podojila i dala svoje na podoj. Al da je situacija u državi takva da postoji u mom gradu banka mlijeka za takve slučajeve ko što postoji rezerva krvi koju su dali dobrovoljni davaoci...i to da je jednako uobičajeno, vjerojatno ne bih imala taj  osjećaj da me kopka

----------


## Anita-AZ

> definitivno sam za zamjensko dojenje, i na duze vrijeme. ne bih dojila tudje dijete ili dala da jagor doji drugu zenu samo iz hira, ali u stvarnoj potrebi i kriznoj situaciji ne bih se obazirala na svoj ego, ljubomoru ili sl, nego bih inzistirala da jagor dobiva ljudsko, a ne adaptirano mlijeko. pa makar to trajalo i mjesec dana ili vise. adaptirano mi uopce nije opcija. vjerujem i nadam se da bih nasla tako divne zene kao sto je luna  
> i da, radije bih da ga druga zena doji nego mu dala njeno mlijeko na bocicu. dojka je dojka, ljubavi nikad dosta, a od mene bi ju dobivao na druge nacine.


Da ne ponavljam drugim rječima. Ovo je i moj stav. Svaka rečenica.

----------


## mama courage

> Netko je pitao sto je to i onda odgovara:
> "Jedan od virusa uzročnika mononukleoze koji se kod trudnica i dojilja često reaktivira i izlučuje putem mlijeka. Nije problem za dijete majke kod koje se to dogodi jer dijete ima i njena protutijela već za dijete majke koja to nema.


ovaj slucaj se tematizira u jednom od epizoda dr. housea. i inace se u toj epizodi pojavljuje jedna mlada nadobudna majka koja me sa svojim stavovima odmah podsjetila na "_rodu_".   :Grin:  dr. house je samo prevrnuo ocima kad je ona pocela pricati.  :Laughing:  

moj odgovor je bio: NE. na duze staze ne vidim razloga zasto bi. na krace staze - ne znam. prije ne, nego da. il bih morala jako dobro poznavati osobu / biti jako bliska s tom osobom da bih joj podojila dijete il dala moje na dojenje. mozda prije da izdaja, inace, to bi zahtjevalo da ta osoba 24 sata bude uz dijete, ako upraznjavamo "dojenje na zahtjev"? :? kako bi to izgledalo nocu ?  :?

----------


## betty boop

Baš sam se zamislila nad ovom temom i za sad nemam odgovor  :/ 

Ali moram vam se "pohvaliti" da sam u rodilištu podojila tuđe dijete, a da nisam ni znala da to nije moje dijete.
U rađaoni sam podojila Adriana, a kad sam stigla u sobu su mi donijeli dijete opet na podoj, i tako meni sestra objašnjava tehniku dojenja, ja sva skoncentrirana, i evo beba pohlepno uhvatila cicu i siše a ja u čudu i mislim se da kako je gladan a pred malo sam ga podojila. I tako dijete siše, ja ga gledam i mislim si ajme kako mi se sad čini da je žut, neće valjda imati žuticu, pa otkud mu ta ogrebotina na glavi i sl. 
Odjednom se pojavi sestra, skine mi dijete sa cice i kaže: mama, oprostite, donijela sam vam krivo dijete  :shock: !!!!!!!!!!

Nikad se u životu nisam osjećala gluplje, kakva sam ja to mama koja nije prepoznala vlastito dijete!
Danas to pričam kao anegdotu kako sam dojila tuđu djecu po rodilištu, ali pomisao da bi mog Adriana neka druga dojila   :Nope:

----------


## mama courage

chitam da mirela rupic ne doji dijete...  8)

----------


## Luna Rocco

> chitam da mirela rupic ne doji dijete...  8)


Zašto si to napisala na ovom topicu, ni vrag da očekuješ od mene da joj ga ja idem dojiti?  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## makita

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> chitam da mirela rupic ne doji dijete...  8)
> 
> 
> Zašto si to napisala na ovom topicu, ni vrag da očekuješ od mene da joj ga ja idem dojiti?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Legendo!!!

----------


## MGrubi

> chitam da mirela rupic ne doji dijete...  8)


kad žena viruje da joj   mliko nervozno i nije dobro za dite   :Rolling Eyes:  enti tu kokoš koja ju je uvjerila u to
al brate mili, ne triba jopj DNK-a test, mala je isti svoj čača

----------


## mikka

a ko je mirela rupic?

da ne budem skroz OT, moj stav na temu je ne znam.  :Grin:  
mislim da bi bez vecih problema dojila tude dijete, a vjerojatno bi dala i da moje dijete doji druga zena, jedini sto bi crkla od ljubomore i samosazalijevanja. :/

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja sam zaključila da o ovakvim pitanjima doista ne možeš imati neki čvrst stav dok sam ne isprobaš.

Sjećam se da je, kad sam bila trudna, osvanuo neki topic u kojemu je mama pisala kako se njezina dvogodišnja curica prištekala njezinoj frendici. Mene je skoro šlag strefio i znam da sam si svašta mislila i o toj mami i o frendici i o curici. 
U međuvremenu sam i ja postala cicoswingerica  :Rolling Eyes:  , frendičina mala se uredno prišteka kod mene, a Kaleb je danas imao debut kod nje.

Znam da to cicanje iz hira u principu treba odijeliti od cicanja kod druge mame iz nužde, ali jednom kad srušiš bilo koji od tih tabua, nekako ti sve postane normalno. Nama je to toliko normalno da već i "normalnim" roditeljima u parku postaje normalno!

Kuda ide ovaj svijet...  :Saint:

----------


## Drimm

Ja sam za NE u oba slučaja.

Da moram biti odvojena od djeteta 2 tjedna, nadala bi se da ćemo opet uspostaviti dojenje kad se vratim. Ne znam kako bi to funkcioniralo da dojilja, njeno dijete i moje (a da ne spominjem da ja imam dva, baš me zanima tko bi pristao na to   :Laughing:  ), MM, NJM budu svi u istoj kući i doje na zahtjev.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Zatim, ja sam imala CMV infekciju koju je netko spominjao. I jedno moje dijete antitjela. To smo otkrili nakon 2 mjeseca kad su se vidjele neke točkice na UZV-u mozga.
Ja za tu infekciju nisam znala. Jel bi vam bilo drago da otkrijete da vam jer dijete zaraženo jer je netko bio dobar da ga podoji?

Moja kuma i naj frendica mi je stalno nudila da mi podoji djecu kad bi je počeli njuškati po grudima. Nisam pristala jer je njeno dijete koje je dojilo bilo starije od mojih godinu dana. Smatram da nije imala mlijeko pogodno za njihovu dob. Osim toga, užasavala me pomisao i gađenje da ih ona doji bez obzira koliko mi je draga i bliska.

A još me zanima kako bi vi koje bi davale izdojeno mlijeko nakon zdravstvene provjere svakog obroka provjeravale to mlijeko? Ne bi li dijete umrlo od gladi dok se to odnese nekamo na analizu?

I za kraj ću samo reći da za silu vrag i muhe ždere pa da mi se dogodi da mi je dijete u životnoj opasnosti jer neće prihvatiti dudu već samo bradavicu, pristala bih da ga netko drugi podoji. Što drugo napraviti?

I ja sam bila u Merkuru, ali je moja cimerica bacala boce izdojenog mlijeka u lavabo jer ga nisu htjeli uzeti u dj. sobu. Razlog - nije higijenski. I ja razumijem.

----------


## MGrubi

> cicoswingerica


  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

> . Razlog - nije higijenski. I ja razumijem.


niti su pakiranja formula sterilna

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> chitam da mirela rupic ne doji dijete...  8)
> 
> 
> Zašto si to napisala na ovom topicu, ni vrag da očekuješ od mene da joj ga ja idem dojiti?


pa kad se svi vec udarate u junacka "prsa"   :Grin:  


no, sad, jedno je volja, a drugo mogucnosti. ako bi i dojili tudje dijete, kako to zamisljate u praksi? kako zamisljate nocno dojenje? jel bi dijete zivilo kod vas ?  :? jel bi dozvolili nepoznatoj zeni da danonocno doji vase dijete? jel bi ta zena zivjela kod vas il bi vase dijete spavalo kod te zene ? il bas imate te srece da u i isto vrijeme kad vi rodite, rodi i vama bliska osoba od povjerenja koja stanuje u istoj zgradi gdje i vi ? 

mislim, kako si to zamisljate ?  :?

----------


## Tiwi

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama courage prvotno napisa
> ...


Kuzis, zgodno je to kaj si uopce ne moram zamisljati jer sam vidjela kako to funkcionira. 

Isto tako, mislim da su mnogi zaboravili ili jednostavno "neskuzili" da je ovaj topik postavljen na istinitim a ne hipotetskim temeljima. 
Stvar je takva kakva je - i netko bi, netko nebi a netko ne zna. Nema tu kibi dabi. 


_Kad bi mljeko bilo sterilo i od predivne prsate sestricne Breda Pita - je rajt. Ili, kad bi znala da ce trajat x dana i kad bi mi iscupali nogu onda da.. inace ne._

Kad bi baba znala di bu pala, tam bi sjela.   :Razz:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> no, sad, jedno je volja, a drugo mogucnosti. ako bi i dojili tudje dijete, kako to zamisljate u praksi? kako zamisljate nocno dojenje? jel bi dijete zivilo kod vas ?  :? jel bi dozvolili nepoznatoj zeni da danonocno doji vase dijete? jel bi ta zena zivjela kod vas il bi vase dijete spavalo kod te zene ? il bas imate te srece da u i isto vrijeme kad vi rodite, rodi i vama bliska osoba od povjerenja koja stanuje u istoj zgradi gdje i vi ? 
> 
> mislim, kako si to zamisljate ?  :?


Evo, kako to izgleda u praksi:
dijete koje dojim ne doji na zahtjev. Odnosno, dojilo je dok mu mama nije završila u bolnici. Poanta nije bila da nastavi dojiti na zahtjev (naravno da bi to bilo neizvedivo ili teško izvedivo, osim toga, nastojala sam i što manje zakinuti vlastito dijete) nego da maleni dobija što manje adaptiranog (dobija ga samo noću i eventualno koji obrok tijekom dana ako se ne uspijem izdojiti ili se ne možemo vidjeti) i da ne zaboravi sisati. Oni, srećom, žive blizu nas, pa to u praksi izgleda tako da tata malenog doveze k meni cca. 3 puta dnevno. U međuvremenu pije vodu, ima dudu, dobije izdojeno...Nije idealno kao dojenje na zahtjev, ali bolje i to nego da je skroz na adaptiranom.
Mama se izdaja da održi laktaciju  i, evo, kroz tjedan dana moći će opet dojiti. Da njezino dijete mjesec dana nije sisalo, teško da bi to bilo moguće.

Ja sam imala tu sreću da je moja bliska prijateljica rodila 10 dana prije mene i podrazumijevalo se da ću ja dojiti njezino ili ona moje dijete ako nam se što dogodi. Srećom, ništa se nije dogodilo.

Drimm, svakako kontaktiraj Svjetsku zdravstvenu organizaciju. Izgleda da znaš puno više od njih jer oni, bez obzira na sve što si napisala, navode mlijeko druge žene kao mlijeko superiornije adaptiranom mlijeku. Bit će da su u zabludi...

----------


## Deaedi

> Ja sam za NE u oba slučaja.
> 
> Zatim, ja sam imala CMV infekciju koju je netko spominjao. I jedno moje dijete antitjela. To smo otkrili nakon 2 mjeseca kad su se vidjele neke točkice na UZV-u mozga.
> Ja za tu infekciju nisam znala. Jel bi vam bilo drago da otkrijete da vam jer dijete zaraženo jer je netko bio dobar da ga podoji?
> 
> A još me zanima kako bi vi koje bi davale izdojeno mlijeko nakon zdravstvene provjere svakog obroka provjeravale to mlijeko? Ne bi li dijete umrlo od gladi dok se to odnese nekamo na analizu?


Vec sam se pitala zar sam ja jedina zabrinuta oko higijenskih faktora? Znam da je stvarno mala sansa da se neka bolest prenese preko mlijeka druge zene, ali ipak postoji ta mogucnost. Zar vas to ne zabrinjava?

----------


## Deaedi

E da, sad ce Luna opet reci da to pitam jer sam Djevica   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

mene je vise strah sta sve sadrzava formula- ona nije sterilan proizvod!
kao takva moze biti kontaminirana patogenima- uzrocnicima mnogih opasnih bolesti. zbog toga se ne bi pri pripremi smijela koristiti voda hladnija od 70 stupnjeva.
no s druge strane ako se koristi voda temperature 70 i vise stupnjeva, propadaju sve "blagodati" i "krasote" kojima se formula kiti da bi bila sto bliza originalu- majcinom mlijeku- baj baj probiotici, prebiotici i sve ostalo sto ju cini blijedom kopijom majcinog mlijeka.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Potpisujem leonisu. Radije bih preuzela rizik od bakterija u mlijeku koje je bolje za moje dijete, tj. mlijeku njegove vrste, nego isto tako mogući rizik od onečišćenosti mlijeka koje je još uz tu mogućnost i lošije za njega. Uopće ne vidim mjesta dvojbi.

----------


## Drimm

> Drimm, svakako kontaktiraj Svjetsku zdravstvenu organizaciju. Izgleda da znaš puno više od njih jer oni, bez obzira na sve što si napisala, navode mlijeko druge žene kao mlijeko superiornije adaptiranom mlijeku. Bit će da su u zabludi...


Ovo je jako nisko, bezobrazno i nepotrebno.  :Sad:  

Jer:
Ti si sama u prvom postu tražila da se ne raspravlja o dobrobiti majčinog mlijeka nad formulom koje je neosporno i svi smo se držali toga do sada kada si ti sama pokrenula usporedbu.
Ja nikada nisam napisala da je adaptirano mlijeko bolje, nisam ga čak ni spomenula, ako ne vjeruješ, pročitaj ponovo.
Ne smatram da je formula sterilna, kao što ne smatram ni da su bočice sterilne ili majčina bradavica ili bilo koja druga, kao što nije ni zrak koji udišemo i koji udišu bebe.
Ali, ako baš želite, smatram da formula je zdravstveno ispitana i odobrena od agencije za hranu ili koje već, votever. 
Za razliku od od izdojenog mlijeka zamjenskih dojilja koje nije provjereno na štetne viruse i bakterije i antitijela i tkoznašto.

Osim toga, ne znam zašto si otvarala topic sa anketom i pitanjem _biste li ili ne_ ako si očekivala samo jednoznačne odgovore. Mogla si otvoriti topic _Ja sam podojila tuđu bebu_ i dobila bi to što si htjela, glorifikaciju, pljesak, ovacije, nominaciju za Nobelovu nagradu... Ili i sama sumnjaš u svoj postupak ako postavljaš pitanje?
Ovako kako je topic postavljen, ja sam iznijela svoje mišljenje. Koje se očito ne podudara s tvojim i mišljenjem većine. Ali to je mišljenje moje i to je tako. Netko se može i ne mora slagati s njim. No da sam samo napisala ne, ne bih nikada - nikom ništa. Ovako, kad sam napisala svoje razloge - ne valja.

Klince se cijepi u vrtiću protiv hepatitisa (molim vas, nemojte o cijepljenju) jer piju svi iz iste čaše, grizu iste igračke, padaju na istom dvorištu pa da se ne zaraze, a nitko od vas se nije zapitao je li potencijalna dojilja vašeg djeteta stvarno zdrava - ima li hepatitis, hiv, neku drugu bolest. Pola vas je napisalo da bi dali dijete na podoj ako je dojilja zdrava, kako znate da je zdrava? Rekla vam je?  :Laughing:  Iz istog bi me bilo strah podojiti tuđe dijete.
Suma sumarum, potencijalne zaraze postoje stalno i svuda oko nas, ali JA OSOBNO ne bih dodatno izlagala svoje dijete nepoznatim virusima i bakterijama tako da ga doji druga dojilja. Da, meni je adaptirano u tom slučaju prihvatljivije i vjera da ću nastaviti dojiti kad izađem iz bolnice. 

A isto tako, Luna, nisi odgovorila, bi li pristala da ti prijateljica ima blizance? Bi li smatrala da ti je dijete više uskraćeno nego sada? Prorijedila bi broj podoja blizancima na jedan? Bojala se hiperprodukcije?


Deaedi, ako te tješi i ja sam djevica.  :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

[quote=Drimm][quote=" a nitko od vas se nije zapitao je li potencijalna dojilja vašeg djeteta stvarno zdrava - ima li hepatitis, hiv, neku drugu bolest. Pola vas je napisalo da bi dali dijete na podoj ako je dojilja zdrava, kako znate da je zdrava? Rekla vam je?  :Laughing:  Iz istog bi me bilo strah podojiti tuđe dijete.
Suma sumarum, potencijalne zaraze postoje stalno i svuda oko nas, ali JA OSOBNO ne bih dodatno izlagala svoje dijete nepoznatim virusima i bakterijama tako da ga doji druga dojilja. [/quote]

Pitala sam o tim aspektima dojenje od strane druge zene, jer imam prijateljicu koja je godinama imala povremeno lagane simptome (umor, slab apetit...pripisivan karijeri i previse posla) i smatrala se zdravom, da bi se ustanovilo da ima Hepatitis C. Nije ni ona znala, mislila je da je zdrava. To sto netko kaze da je zdrav, ne znaci da je.

Ja bi radje davala mlijeko druge zene nego adaptirano, ali da to mlijeko bude kontrolirano da je zdravstveno ispravno. Moja parola, kada je u pitanju zdravlje moga djeteta je: "Čast svakome, vjera nikome".

----------


## leonisa

> Ali, ako baš želite, smatram da formula je zdravstveno ispitana i odobrena od agencije za hranu ili koje već, votever.


Food and Drug Administration potvrdila je  da je 14% testiranih uzoraka dojenačke formule u prahu bilo kontaminirano sa Enterobacter sakazakii. 
proizvod, da bi bio pripremljem u skladu sa preporukama i smjernicama WHO od ove godine, bi trebao biti pripremljen sa vodom zagrijanom na 70 stupnjeva. vec sam napisala sta se onda dogadja sa "dobrim" sastojcima formule.

koliko znam, hepatitis c nije zapreka dojenju. cimerica u bolnici je bolovala od njega i uredno dojila.

----------


## mama courage

luna rocco, hvala na objasnjenju. jos sam si mislila kako je moguce spojiti dojenje na zahtjev i zamjensku dojilju. sad vidim da i nije.   :Grin:  kuzim ovo za "odrzavanje" sisanja.... al znaci ne postoji opasnost da dijete pozeli skroz bocicu umjesto sise? i zar nije za njegova crijeva lose mijesanje adaptiranog i majcinskog ?!?  :? nesto slicno procitah bas na ovim stranicama...




> Mama se izdaja da održi laktaciju  i, evo, kroz tjedan dana moći će opet dojiti. Da njezino dijete mjesec dana nije sisalo, teško da bi to bilo moguće.


sretno!




> Ja sam imala tu sreću da je moja bliska prijateljica rodila 10 dana prije mene i podrazumijevalo se da ću ja dojiti njezino ili ona moje dijete ako nam se što dogodi. Srećom, ništa se nije dogodilo.


pa upravo o tome govorim. koliko nas moze uopce racunati na takav vid _srece_ (koje kao sto vidimo takodjer ne moze biti potpuno perfektno). mislim, cisto vremensko podudaranje. 




> no s druge strane ako se koristi voda temperature 70 i vise stupnjeva, propadaju sve "blagodati" i "krasote" kojima se formula kiti da bi bila sto bliza originalu- majcinom mlijeku- baj baj probiotici, prebiotici i sve ostalo sto ju cini blijedom kopijom majcinog mlijeka.


ona i je blijeda kopija majcinog mlijeka. sve majke koje ja poznam, a koje su davale adaptirano su toga bile itekako svjesne. i ja isto, al se nisam ubijala u pojam zbog toga.

a na osnovu opasnosti od _enterobacter sakazakii_ i slicnih bakterija (mada negdje procitah da je u posljednjih 20 god. u svijetu oko 50 slucaja infekcije s tom bakterijom prijavljeno   :Rolling Eyes:  ) je upravo informacija o pravilnom nacinu pripremanja adaptiranog jednako bitna kao recimo i sve ostale informacije o dojenju. i u tom pogledu je potrebna edukacija, koja se od udruge roda (tj. ovog foruma) namjerno uskracuje jednom dijelu roditelja (ovo je samo konstatacija, nije povod za raspravu).

----------


## Deaedi

> koliko znam, hepatitis c nije zapreka dojenju. cimerica u bolnici je bolovala od njega i uredno dojila.


Dojila je svoje dijete. Ovdje pricamo o dojenju tudjeg djeteta.

_"Hepatitis i trudnoća?
Za razliku od hepatitisa B, prijenos hepatitisa C putem posteljice sa majke na dijete nije moguć. Rizik za prijenos ipak se javlja tijekom samog poroda i iznosi 4 - 7 %. Istraživanja su pokazala da rizik nije povezan sa načinom poroda pa hepatitis C kod majke nije indikacija za carski rez. Djeca se ne testiraju prije 18. mjeseca života jer zadržavaju majčina antitijela (HCV-RNA) od 12 do 18 mjeseci. 

Iako se u Hrvatskoj sve trudnice testiraju na prisutnost virusa hepatitisa B, testiranje za hepatitis C nije obavezno no svakako je poželjno. 

Prisutnost virusa u majčinom mlijeku nije dokazana i majke - nositeljice virusa mogu bez straha uživati u dojenju svoje bebe. Oprez je ipak potreban u slučaju ranica, regada ili drugih oštećenja bradavica ako je prisutna krv."_

I sta sad, ako necije dijete doji druga zena i desi se ragada, manji ugriz...Svi se brinu kada se dijete upikne na odbacenu iglu, a ovdje je doslovce stavljeno u rizicnu situaciju.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ok, Drimm, ajmo ponovo. Ne znam gdje je došlo do kratkog spoja, nisi prva niti jedina koja se javila na topic i rekla da ne bi dala da joj druga žena doji dijete, ja sam reagirala (priznajem, vjerojatno presarkastično, moja isprika) samo iz razloga što ti nisi ostala kod iznošenja stava za svoje dijete, već si i one koje bi dale da im dijete podoji druga žena "napala" virusima, bakterijama, bacanjem mlijeka...Pa mi se učinilo malčice nelogičnim da bi WHO neodgovorno zagovarala drugu dojilju nad adaptiranim da doista postoje tako strašni rizici.


No, ako ćemo o niskom i bezobraznom:



> dobila bi to što si htjela, glorifikaciju, pljesak, ovacije, nominaciju za Nobelovu nagradu...


 :? 

Cijenim tvoje mišljenje izneseno u ovom drugom postu, napisala si da bi *ti* radije odabrala adaptirano za *svoje dijete* i to je ok. Na prvi sam reagirala iz gorenavedenog razloga.

Zanima me samo jedna stvar:



> Da, meni je adaptirano u tom slučaju prihvatljivije i vjera da ću nastaviti dojiti kad izađem iz bolnice.


Kako bi dojila ako dijete nije imalo cicu u ustima mjesec dana? Nema šanse da bi znalo ponovo sisati...U tome je i problem.


mama courage, za dijete bi bilo najbolje da je samo dojeno, da ne pije ni vodu i, najvažnije, da ga doji njegova mama. No, kako to nije bilo moguće, ovo je second best opcija. Odnosno, third best (bilo bi bolje da je smio piti njezino izdojeno mlijeko, no to nije mogao zbog lijekova), ali bolje nego da je dijete skroz na formuli. Ne znam gdje si na Rodi pročitala da nije dobro miješati adaptirano i majčino, u svakom slučaju je bolje nego prijeći skroz na adaptirano jer je svaka kap majčinog mlijeka dragocjena za bebu.

Inače, potpuno sam svjesna da nema svatko jednu zamjensku dojilju pri ruci.   :Grin:  Ova ŠBB-KBB situacija je postavljeno s premisom da imate dojilju koja bi podojila vaše dijete ili da se vi nalazite u situaciji da podojite nečije.

----------


## botabal

[quote="Luna Rocco"]
Kako bi dojila ako dijete nije imalo cicu u ustima mjesec dana? Nema šanse da bi znalo ponovo sisati...U tome je i problem.


Procitala sam celu diskusiju i opet nisam sigurna sto bih ucinila u datoj situaciji..Nekoliko puta mi se u zivotu dogodilo da razmishljam na jedan nacin o nekim hipotetickim deshavanjima,a kad se,pak nadjem u sred srede-delanje mi se kompletno izmeni..Nisam savrshena,ucim do god zivim(kao i svi,zar ne?)..Inace,u vezi sa citiranim-Moj sin nije imao cicu u ustima puna dva meseca(imali smo malo problema po rodjenju,bio na neonat.7dana,pa ga nisam dojila,nego se izdajala,nastavili tako i kad je doshao doma)..Pio je moje mleko na bocicu..I mislila da je i tako ok,bitno je da je na mom mleku,a sad na koji nacin-manje vazno..A onda sam shvatila(edukujuci se pomalo)da mi je u stvari JAKO BITNO da sisa,ako vec nema nikakvih prepreka,pa sam od navrshenog 2meseca(i neshto vishe)pocela da ga stavljam na sisu(to je vec OT,rekla bih-a mozda i celi ovaj post  :Embarassed:  )..U stvari,htela sam da kazem da se moj sin zakacio  :Grin:  na sisu posle vishe od dva meseca(pre toga nikad sisao)..Malo po malo(u pocetku),da bi sa puna tri meseca kompletno zamenili bocicu-cicom..Nikad posle toga vishe nije pio nishta na bocicu  :Grin:  ..Sad ima punih sedam meseci,vodu pije iz cashe..Elem,svako ima prava na svoje mishljenje i svaka situacija je posebna..

----------


## summer

> ne sviđa mi se ta ideja nikako. moje dijete nitko drugi ne dojio i to sad garantiram. 
> ono što ne mogu garantirati je bi li, na koliko dugo i čije
> dijete ja dojila. to mi je izglednija opcija.
> 
> dojenje nije samo hrana i iz tog razloga nema šanse da bi ga netko drugi dojio. eeeeeeeeeeeeeeventualno bi pio na bočicu nečije izdojeno mlijeko, a i to ima puno "if"


Ovo potpisujem. 
A dojila bih jedino sestrino dijete ili dijete bliskih prijateljica. Da sam u opisanoj situaciji, izdajala bih se u bolnici da ocuvam produkciju te ako beba zaboravi sisati dojku, kasnije nastavila davati izdojeno na bocicu uz uporno nudjenje dojke, zlicicu, cjevcicu, whatever. U medjuvremenu adaptirano.

A ideja o cicosvinganju iz djira mi je osobno odbojna - dojenje mi je preintimno za takvu vrst zabave.

----------


## nevena

odgovorila sam da.  nemam nikakvih predrasuda prema tome. iz hira vjerojatno ne bih ali u nuzdi svakakao da. adaptirano je stvarno zadnja od zadnjih opcija. i moja mama je kratko dojila sina svoje sestre (bilo je to prije 30 ljeta, tada bi vjerojatno svi ostali paf da su to znali) zato mi je drago kad se o tome tako otvoreno prica

----------


## joy

U oba slucaja ja sam za NE!
Nemogu zamisliti,osim da se radi o zivotu i smrti pa da spasim neciju bebu ili da spasi neko moju.
Nikad nisam svojoj djeci davala adaptirano mlijeko ali poznajem puno djece koja nikad nisu okusila mamino mlijeko eno zivi i zdravi.
I to adaptirano jeste da se nemoze porediti s majcinim ali nije ni otrovno.
Sto raditi ako nemozes dojiti,Boze moj.

----------


## abonjeko

Moja mama je mene rodila s 18 god. i bila je toliko "zelena" da nije ni znala gdje joj je sisa...tako da je mene dojila ciganka  :Razz:  ...ja sam dojila svoju Nilicu nepunih tri mjeseca i onda je počeo prokleti cjelodnevni fax. Pokušala sam sa zamjenskim dojenjem s obzirom da mi je jedina raspoloživa dojilja u blizini bila majka "pušačica" i "mesojedica" odustala sam jer sam održavala cijelu trudnoću bez mesa sa savršeno zdravom hranom...nisam htjela uopće joj davati mlijeko za mene "nepodobne" dojilje pa sam prešla na adpt. Eto....ali da je u pravo vrijeme na pravom mjestu bila neka vegeterijanka/makrobiotičarka koja ne puši i nikada nije pila alkohol i koja pije redovito spirulinu i cink i B kompleks i omega 3 ulje iz lanenih sjemenki - ne bi bilo problema, pustila bi je da doji moju dragu zubaticu!!!!

----------


## mikka

> ..nisam htjela uopće joj davati mlijeko za mene "nepodobne" dojilje pa sam prešla na adpt. Eto....ali da je u pravo vrijeme na pravom mjestu bila neka vegeterijanka/makrobiotičarka koja ne puši i nikada nije pila alkohol i koja pije redovito spirulinu i cink i B kompleks i omega 3 ulje iz lanenih sjemenki - ne bi bilo problema, pustila bi je da doji moju dragu zubaticu!!!!


ne znam da li postoji zena koja bi zadovoljila tvoje uvjete. luda si ko puska  :Laughing: 
meni bi bilo dovoljno da ne pusi i ne cuga. a ovo, spirulina, lanene sjemenke..   :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Iskreno sumnjam da ijedno adaptirano ispunjava takve uvjete. :/

----------


## Sun

uuuuu već zamišljam kravu kako pase travu zalivenu uljem lanenih sjemenki, pije napitak od spiruline, ne udiše zagađeni zrak već pase na čistim planinskim brežuljcima  8)

----------


## marta

> uuuuu već zamišljam kravu kako pase travu zalivenu uljem lanenih sjemenki, pije napitak od spiruline, ne udiše zagađeni zrak već pase na čistim planinskim brežuljcima  8)



 :Laughing:

----------


## fegusti

> Kako bi dojila ako dijete nije imalo cicu u ustima mjesec dana? Nema šanse da bi znalo ponovo sisati...U tome je i problem.


moja jako dobra prijeteljica je rodila u 28.om tjednu trudnoće. beba je bila vrlo kritično pa su je iz pule, odmah po rođenju, prebacili u rijeku.
mama se u vremenu od 2 mjeseca, koliko je dijete bilo u rijeci, izdajala i održala laktaciju.
kada bi odlazila u rijeku (dvaput tjedno), odnosila je svoje izdojeno mlijeko.
nakon 2 mjeseca, bebac je radosno prihvatio sisu i sisao još 7 mjeseci.

želim reći da nije nužno da beba ne bi nastavila sisati. vjerojatno je primjer moje prijateljice rjeđi slučaj, ali sigurno nije usamljen.

sama sam dojila vrlo kratko i ne usudim se odgovoriti na postavljeno pitanje. 
zbilja ne znam kako bih postupila u prilici da sam imala osobu koja bi mi dijete dojila i bih li, u obrnutom slučaju, pristala biti zamjenska dojilja.
sve u svemu, ideja mi nije odbojna, ali nisam o njoj dovoljno razmišljala.

----------


## camel

> ... nisam znala da i žene koje nisu rodile mogu imati mlijeko.


ni ja ovo nisam znala.
gdje mogu pronaći više informacija o tome?




> I podojila bi tuđe dijete, i svoje dala nekome da ga nahrani. I bila zahvalna jako, jako..


X

----------


## abonjeko

> Iskreno sumnjam da ijedno adaptirano ispunjava takve uvjete. :/


Naravno da nije ni blizu mojim uvjetima. Ja sam totalno za dojenje ali jednostavno nisam mogla svjesno dati Nilicu ženi koja istodbno puši i jede meso a ja sam cijelu trudnoću bila "ne-mesojed" i "ne-pušač". Mislim da bi Nilica u tom slučaju izgradila vrlo loš imunitet s obzirom da ne zna što je okus mesa i od kojeg je sastava ono sačinjeno. Tijelo joj jednostvano ne bi prepoznalo te sastojke. Pa mislim da je u mojem slučaju bila bolja opcija i kravica nego žena mesojedica :/

----------


## anchie76

> sanja74 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ... nisam znala da i žene koje nisu rodile mogu imati mlijeko.
> 
> 
> ni ja ovo nisam znala.
> gdje mogu pronaći više informacija o tome?
> 
> ...


Sto se dojenja posvojenog djeteta tice.. Je istina je da se moze i vrlo vjerojatno dijete nece moci biti bas 100% na majcinom mlijeku.  No da bi se i to postiglo, trebalo bi biti par uvjeta zadovoljeno:

1) da se pocne sto prije dojiti dijete (idealno odmah po rodjenju) 
2) da se mama pocne izdajati prije rodjenja djeteta te da na taj nacin vec potakne laktaciju

S obzirom da se kod nas uopce ne moze usvojiti dijete mladje od 4 mjeseca, dojenje nazalost nije moguce, jer je dijete u ta 4 mjeseca izgubilo refleks sisanja dojke.

Tako da se Sanja ne moras zderati sto to nisi znala, jer to nazalost nije bilo izvedivo u vasem slucaju  :Love:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> sanja74 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ... nisam znala da i žene koje nisu rodile mogu imati mlijeko.
> 
> 
> ni ja ovo nisam znala.
> gdje mogu pronaći više informacija o tome?


Ima nešto u knjizi: "Što očekivati prve godine". Autorice: Arlene Eisenberg, Heidi E. Murkoff, Sandee E. Hathaway.

----------


## lucky day

> camel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sanja74 prvotno napisa
> ...


ima i u 'mayo klinici' izdanju koje se bavi trudnocom i prvom godinom djeteta...
citala ju u trudnoci i moram priznati da me informacija o tome da postoji sansa da majke posvojiteljice koje nikad nisu bile ni trudne niti imaju bioloske djece od prije - mogu , doduse velkim trudom, izazvati laktaciju i to bez likeova - toliko ohrabrila i izbacila svaku sumnju da necu moci dojiti...
ali da, preduvjeti za dojenje posvajene djece su oni koje je anchie navela...

----------


## anchie76

> moram priznati da me informacija o tome da postoji sansa da majke posvojiteljice koje nikad nisu bile ni trudne niti imaju bioloske djece od prije - mogu , doduse velkim trudom, izazvati laktaciju i to bez likeova - toliko ohrabrila i izbacila svaku sumnju da necu moci dojiti...


Identicno  :Trep trep: 

Tocno sam pomislila "ako mame koje nisu rodile mogu potaknuti laktaciju i dojiti, nema sanse da ja necu moci"   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> Ne znam gdje si na Rodi pročitala da nije dobro miješati adaptirano i majčino, u svakom slučaju je bolje nego prijeći skroz na adaptirano jer je svaka kap majčinog mlijeka dragocjena za bebu.


na rodinom portalu gdje ima famozni tekst naslova nesto u smislu: _i jedna bocica previse_. tako nekako.. sto ce reci da ako si vec bila u mogucnosti dojiti, da si trebala dojiti stalno. a ne mijesati.




> Inače, potpuno sam svjesna da nema svatko jednu zamjensku dojilju pri ruci.   Ova ŠBB-KBB situacija je postavljeno s premisom da imate dojilju koja bi podojila vaše dijete ili da se vi nalazite u situaciji da podojite nečije.


pa upravo u tome je catch. kolika je mogucnost da zene dodju u tu situaciju ? ako cemo vjerovati udruzi roditelja u akciji... 5 % zena ne moze dojiti.   :Razz:  nesto kao u smislu: SBB - KBB da vas brad pitt zamoli da podojite njegovu malu shilou nouvel jerbo angelina snima na taiwanu treci nastavak lare croft (tad bi sigurno pristala i na co-sleeping hehehe  :Laughing: ) mozda te uistinu i zanimao odgovor zena i sama rasprava (ne velim da tema i odgovori nisu zanimljivi...naravno ne kao sto bi bila moja jos uvijek zakljucana tema "domoljubni odgoj djeteta"   :Grin:  ), al nekako opet sticem utisak da se na suptilan (i pretpostavljam cak nesvjestan!) nacin sugerira (i pritisce) majkama da u slucaju da ne mogu osobno dojiti, (vise) nije dovoljno da se namuce dok to ne uspiju, nego da jos trce u potjeru za nekom zamjenskom dojiljom.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> sticem utisak da se na suptilan (i pretpostavljam cak nesvjestan!) nacin sugerira (i pritisce) majkama da u slucaju da ne mogu osobno dojiti, (vise) nije dovoljno da se namuce dok to ne uspiju, nego da jos trce u potjeru za nekom zamjenskom dojiljom.


I podmetnu joj nogu ako pokuša pobjeći.  :Razz:  

Vjerovala ili ne, stvarno mi je zanimljiva ta tema. Bila mi je i prije nego što sam se našla u takvoj situaciji, ali onda sam na sve gledala iz drugog rakursa.

----------

